# ماكينة التفريخ من كايرو تريد و كيل شركة ريفر الايطالية



## كايرو تريد (6 نوفمبر 2016)

*
تقدم شركة كايرو تريد | Cairo Trade





الوكيل الحصرى فى مصر و الشرق الأوسط

لشركة ريفر الإيطالية | River System

ماكينات التفريخ ET 49

للإستخدام المنزلى | مراكز البحوث المتخصصة | الكليات المتخصصة

و التى تصلح لجميع أنواع البيض ( دواجن - سمان - بط - أوز )





و تمتاز الماكينة ب

حضانة فقاسة بنظام أتوماتيكى كامل ( حرارة - رطوبة - تقليب )

شاشة ديجيتال للتحكم و متابعة التغيرات

لمعرفة المواصفات و طريقة تشغيل الماكينة يمكنك مشاهدة هذا الفيديو من كايرو تريد
*
[youtube]RV7sqiE5Gyo[/youtube]

*لمزيد من المعلومات*
التواصل معنا عبر البريد الالكترونى
[email protected]
أو الاتصال على
002-01002979439 أو 002-01007774414
أو التفضل بزيارة مقر الشركة
*الدور السادس برج نوار 1 - شارع قناة السويس - المنصورة - مصر .*

*يتم الشحن لجميع المحافظات
*
*تابعونا على قنواتنا*



 

 

 

​


----------

